# Cat Diarreah



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Try removing the wet food for a few days to see if this helps. My 1 foster kitten would get the runs if she ate too much wet food. I would split 1 6ounce can between 4 cats but she would occasional boss her brother and take his wet food. This may help.

It could also be that the dry food is too concentrated for her little belly. My Lucky and now Buddy can not tolerate more natural/holistic dog food such as Blue Buffalo. I know when Buddy has gotten into the yorkies food because he gets loose BMs. Everyone is going back onto Proplan for this reason. My vet said some pets just can't tolerate it.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> Try removing the wet food for a few days to see if this helps. My 1 foster kitten would get the runs if she ate too much wet food. I would split 1 6ounce can between 4 cats but she would occasional boss her brother and take his wet food. This may help.
> 
> It could also be that the dry food is too concentrated for her little belly. My Lucky and now Buddy can not tolerate more natural/holistic dog food such as Blue Buffalo. I know when Buddy has gotten into the yorkies food because he gets loose BMs. Everyone is going back onto Proplan for this reason. My vet said some pets just can't tolerate it.


Well I don't feed them much wet to begin with, usually between the two of them I feed half of a 85g can in the morning and half at night... yesterday I gave them two full cans between the both of them so that may be it.

Well the whole reason I switched to wellness core was because she was like that before when I got her. Both kittens were on pro plan when I got them and the same one had loose stool/stinky farts to begin with. Then I switched them to authority which made her worse, then I tried blue wilderness but neither of them would touch the stuff so I finally went to wellness core and they both love it. Her stool went back to being how it was when I got her... although since I started the forti flora(even a few days before) she had a few normal stools. I'm going to go back to having them split the small can of food again and see if that helps.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My guess is then it may have been the wet food that caused the super runny poo.

I do have a friend who's dog has doggie krohn's disease. Buddy gives himself colitis from nerves.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> My guess is then it may have been the wet food that caused the super runny poo.
> 
> I do have a friend who's dog has doggie krohn's disease. Buddy gives himself colitis from nerves.


Hmmm... do you think it could be from nerves? The first month we got her she was a nervous wreck and recently we had been vacuuming 2-3 times a day from all the animal fur. She is terrified of vacuums and infact hid most of yesterday... plus yesterday I gave her ear drops and trimmed her nails both of which she hates.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I do think that stopping the wet food is a good idea. One of my cats can't have any wet food or she gets loose stools. I took in a homeless cat that had kittens and one of the kittens had problems like yours. I was giving them really good food but he still had loose stools. Just for the heck of it I started feeding him purina kitten chow and in a couple of days he got better. I gave that to him until he was a year old. Sometimes the good food is just too rich for them. Also if it doesn't get better maybe your vet will just let you drop off a stool sample and test it and then you can pick up meds if needed. That way you don't have to pay for an office visit. My vet does that. Good luck.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have never had a cat to have diarhea until I gave my Willow canned Wellness.

She and my other cat normally are on dry Wellness ( the blue bag ). Three different times I have gotten a promo where I have gotten a couple cans of free Wellness cat food, and all three time she has had diarhea. Went away as soon as I stopped feeding her it.

Dry food all the way for her, no issues. The other cat, no issues either way. I think some are just more sensitive than others.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Nyahsmommy said:


> Hmmm... do you think it could be from nerves? The first month we got her she was a nervous wreck and recently we had been vacuuming 2-3 times a day from all the animal fur. She is terrified of vacuums and infact hid most of yesterday... plus yesterday I gave her ear drops and trimmed her nails both of which she hates.


It could be nerves. I was just using Buddy was an example of a perfectly health dog that does get very loose BMs several times a week and they stink up the whole backyard. The vets want me to put Buddy on anti anxiety meds. He seems to do fine as long as I medicate with Immodium before a stressful situation. It was much worse when I first got him. Sorry if I'm causing you to worry more.

Try the wet food decrease first.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> I have never had a cat to have diarhea until I gave my Willow canned Wellness.
> 
> She and my other cat normally are on dry Wellness ( the blue bag ). Three different times I have gotten a promo where I have gotten a couple cans of free Wellness cat food, and all three time she has had diarhea. Went away as soon as I stopped feeding her it.
> 
> Dry food all the way for her, no issues. The other cat, no issues either way. I think some are just more sensitive than others.


Funny you mention that... I fed them 2 full cans of wellness kitten wet yesterday. I had bought a whole bunch (only a few cans left now) and was feeding them a lot of that. I'm going to cut that out for a bit and see if that helps... also I may try regular wellness after this as the high protien in core may be too rich for her.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Is there an OTC medicine that cats can be given for diarrhea (not that you could get a cat to swallow Pepto Bismol....)


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You could try probiotics. Nutramax and IAMS make good products. Also, fecal PCR can be useful.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> You could try probiotics. Nutramax and IAMS make good products. Also, fecal PCR can be useful.


I already use probiotics for them... I'm actually thinking it was a cold or something because her Diarreah has stopped and my other kitten has had been throwing up on and off all day and has been resting, like the other one was the other day.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

*Update*

So the diareah is still there... it was the other cat's poo I was looking at. So I took her to the vet today... $200 on my credit card later. :doh: So I gave them a sample but they insisted on me bringing them in... they charged me $65 just to talk to the vet. Nyah's vet is even cheaper than that.  So they are going to send her poo away to test for all these parasites. While I was talking to her they gave her this pill, de-wormed her and gave her medicine all without asking me first. Arg. Now I have to give her medicine for 4 days and on top of that they gave me prescription food(gastro) to give to her. I said I wanted to wait to see if the medicine worked but they ended up charging me for it even though I said no! I was so mad but took it anyways.... I gave it to her and now she is addicted to it and won't eat her normal food!

The vet said to feed her nothing but that for a week but I am going to feed her normal food until the medicine is done to see if that helps since I don't trust this vet at all. If the poo comes back ok then I will feed her the prescription food but I am not keeping her on it... it's just too expensive. *sigh*


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

You may want to try Royal Canin cats for sensitive stomachs. Bengal cats can be prone to this and it's what most breeders use.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

*Another update*

I'll look into the royal canine and other sensitive stomach foods. So the results came back yesterday and she is supposedly completely fine and they found nothing... What I don't get is home come the medicine/de-wormer the vet gave me is helping? The vet said to stick with the gastro for now and she will call to check in a week. I don't trust her so I am feeding her normal, just giving her the medicine(theres a few more days left) and her stool is already getting darker/firmer.

I think I'm going to wait a day or so after the medicine is done to see how her stool is. If it's normal I'll just go back to normal but if it's diareah then I will try gastro for now and go from there. *sigh*


----------



## FlemingBridgett (Feb 10, 2012)

i don't know how bad it is but cat diarreah can be caused by milk and be harmless. 
since your kitten is little i guess he drinks milk?


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

No she has never had milk in her life, I have only fed her water and cat food, no table scaps or anything. The medicine seems to be working, which probably means that has IBD which requires her to be on meds for life.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

My cat had IBD and she did well on prednisone but like you said she was on meds for the rest of her life.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> My cat had IBD and she did well on prednisone but like you said she was on meds for the rest of her life.


 
Ugh I was hoping that she didn't have that but more and more it is sounding like it. Since we started her on the prednisone, her stools have been great.


----------

